# Breakfast now daily for Golds and Plats



## Mr. Vker (May 20, 2013)

The drought is over! 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/hotels/2013/05/20/hotels-free-meals/2344127/

I am not eating breakfast until this starts!


----------



## Former Cruiser (May 21, 2013)

I was surprised that when we stayed at a Category 5 Marriott in downtown Cleveland the Saturday night before Mother's Day, we (me and my husband) were given breakfast free on Mother's Day.  They said it was because we were Platinum Premier members.  I hadn't seen and extra perks for Platinum Premier on the Marriott site.  What's mentioned in the article makes more sense why we were given free breakfast.


----------



## NKN (May 21, 2013)

We actually got it the weekend of may 3rd but it seemed to be hush-hush. It was a nice buffet at the Renaissance in White Plains.  Nkn


----------



## ACP (May 21, 2013)

*What about the Brits*



Mr. Vker said:


> The drought is over!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/hotels/2013/05/20/hotels-free-meals/2344127/
> 
> I am not eating breakfast until this starts!



Not sure if this is also available to non USA hotels, over here in UK, a Plat members usually gets breakfast but not at Courtyard


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (May 21, 2013)

To former Cruiser...We stayed at the Renaissance in downtown Cleveland 2 yr. ago, on our way back from Toronto. At the time, I don't remember being gold, but we received a suite and daily breakfast for our 2 night stay. They provided excellent service! We went on the city tour and met family for dinner one night. We are native Buckeyes, so it was great to be there!


----------



## Pompey Family (May 21, 2013)

ACP said:


> Not sure if this is also available to non USA hotels, over here in UK, a Plat members usually gets breakfast but not at Courtyard



That's what I was thinking.  For as long as we've been platinum members we've always enjoyed complimentary breakfast in the UK and Europe.

The only non MVCI we've stayed in the US since platinum was the New York Marquis and breakfast was included in the executive lounge.


----------



## Old Hickory (May 21, 2013)

_Starting June 22, Marriott Rewards Gold and Platinum Elite members plus a guest will get *free continental breakfast *seven days a week in the lounge or restaurant of participating hotels in the U.S. and Canada, the company will announce Tuesday._

Does this mean free coffee and bread (muffins, bagels, toast) like the non-full service hotels or the breakfast buffett like the full service hotels?


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (May 21, 2013)

I read that it does not apply to resorts.


----------



## jme (May 21, 2013)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> I read that it does not apply to resorts.



here's the official response from Marriott Customer Care, following my inquiry: 

"Thank you for contacting Marriott.  We appreciate the opportunity to provide you with information.

Gold and Platinum elite members receive access to the Concierge Lounge and its complimentary snacks, beverages, and continental breakfast even if their accommodation is not on the Concierge Level. This benefit is offered at all non-resort elite-participating Marriott, JW, Renaissance, Autograph, EDITION, and Marriott Conference Center locations.

EDITION properties without Concierge lounge will offer a $25.00 U.S. Dollars credit to be used for spa treatments, food, and beverage or room service.

At those non-resort properties without a Concierge Lounge, members may receive complimentary continental breakfast in the hotel restaurant by presenting their membership card and room key. This benefit is available Monday through Friday only. This benefit is not available at Ritz-Carlton locations.

This benefit is covered by the elite benefit guarantee. Gold and Platinum members who do not receive this benefit may be eligible for a monetary award.

If we can be of further assistance, we invite you to reply to this email.

Thank you for choosing Marriott.

Regards,
Jennifer Henderson
Marriott Customer Care"


----------



## Nickfromct (May 21, 2013)

Former Cruiser said:


> I was surprised that when we stayed at a Category 5 Marriott in downtown Cleveland the Saturday night before Mother's Day, we (me and my husband) were given breakfast free on Mother's Day.  They said it was because we were Platinum Premier members.  I hadn't seen and extra perks for Platinum Premier on the Marriott site.  What's mentioned in the article makes more sense why we were given free breakfast.



Some Marriott's provided free breakfast on the weekends eventhough it wasn't mandated. We stayed at the Renaissance in Cleveland last summer and we treated to a very nice buffett for the two weekend nights we were there.


----------



## dvc_john (May 21, 2013)

Wish it included Courtyards. When I have a choice of a Courtyard or Hilton Garden Inn, I'll usually choose the HGI for the free full breakfast, all other things being equal. (I have elite in both systems).


----------



## thinze3 (May 23, 2013)

*Marriott elites : Free breakfast 7 days a week starting June 22*

No more begging for weekend coupons.



> It's a fresh perk for Gold, Platinum and Platinum Premier Elite members: Starting June 22nd, we're pouring on the benefits with fresh coffee, juice, cereal and other morning favorites - every day, 7 days a week for you and a guest. When the Concierge Lounge is open, complimentary continental breakfast for 2 will be available every day at JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection®, Renaissance® and Marriott Hotels® across the U.S. and Canada.*
> 
> And there’s more on the menu. Any time the lounge is closed, you’ll have a choice of continental breakfast for 2 in the hotel’s restaurant or 750 points.** As always, outside the U.S. and Canada you’ll receive free continental breakfast daily at participating hotels.


----------



## sb2313 (May 23, 2013)

Covered in a thread by Marriott rewards resident expert mr vker. Very exciting development!
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192452


----------



## thinze3 (May 23, 2013)

sb2313 said:


> Covered in a thread by Marriott rewards resident expert mr vker. Very exciting development!
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192452



Oops! Missed that thread and just got the email from Marriott today.  Thanks


----------



## jme (May 23, 2013)

I wish they would allow a free "Two for Breakfast" for the higher level Platinum members, which would include the hot buffet lines in the restaurants....now that would be a real treat. But now we have to pay the extra rate for that 2-for-breakfast. 

Continental breakfast doesn't excite me at all. I have pushed for this for years. even half price would be nice. By my calculations, I'm less than 8 months away from reaching Lifetime Platinum Elite, and seems like they would at least consider something for Platinum level and especially Lifetimers.


----------



## Superchief (May 23, 2013)

*No more platinum amenity choice*

One other policy change that is being hidden by Marriott is that the current platinum amenity is being replaced with a $10 F&B credit. I aways get the split of Merlot and fruit plate. This would cost about $25 or more. The $10 credit is an insult.

I've noticed that every recent enhancement from Marriott is usually a sign that something more important is being taken away. The breakfast being offered is also only a 'continental' breakfast. Many Marriott properties provide breakfast certificates for full buffet when CL is closed. Courtyards continue to charge everyone for coffee and the wonderful slow Bistro breakfast. 

Since Bill has retired, marriott corporate continues to show they don't value loyal customers, so they have lost my loyalty.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 30, 2013)

Normally, platinum/gold elite members get a free breakfast voucher when the Concierge Club Lounge is closed on weekends, but not here at the *Chicago Downtown Marriott.*  On check in, they give you a paper that lists the 15 Marriott hotels in USA exempted from this rule. As a result this hotel only gives platinum members 1000 Marriott reward points for Saturday and Sunday (worth $12.50 - not enough to buy you breakfast). 

The check in gal here was quite apologetic about this and said there have been a number of complaints by gold and platinum elite members. She suggested they complain to Marriott who might change their hotel's exclusion. 

Brian


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 30, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Normally, platinum/gold elite members get a free breakfast voucher when the Concierge Club Lounge is closed on weekends, but not here at the *Chicago Downtown Marriott.*  On check in, they give you a paper that lists the 15 Marriott hotels in USA exempted from this rule. As a result this hotel only gives platinum members 1000 Marriott reward points for Saturday and Sunday (worth $12.50 - not enough to buy you breakfast).
> 
> The check in gal here was quite apologetic about this and said there have been a number of complaints by gold and platinum elite members. She suggested they complain to Marriott who might change their hotel's exclusion.
> 
> Brian



I would suggest that rather than it being Marriott that excluded the hotel it was the Hotel owners who decided to opt out and forced the issue with Marriott.


----------



## alchook (Aug 30, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Normally, platinum/gold elite members get a free breakfast voucher when the Concierge Club Lounge is closed on weekends, but not here at the *Chicago Downtown Marriott.*  On check in, they give you a paper that lists the 15 Marriott hotels in USA exempted from this rule. As a result this hotel only gives platinum members 1000 Marriott reward points for Saturday and Sunday (worth $12.50 - not enough to buy you breakfast).
> 
> The check in gal here was quite apologetic about this and said there have been a number of complaints by gold and platinum elite members. She suggested they complain to Marriott who might change their hotel's exclusion.
> 
> Brian



What? They're practically giving the rooms away at $500 a night and only $60 a day to park a car and now you expect a piece of toast too?


----------



## Swice (Aug 30, 2013)

*what about kids??*

On a recent visit to a full service M hotel, I was given the voucher on a Saturday morning for the full breakfast for two.   

The problem was, I had my kids with me.    They tried to charge me for my kids.   I explained to the front desk that I've never had a problem taking my kids into the CL with me.    They thought about it and said, "I guess that's true."    They went behind the wall and returned to tell me kids in the same room with me are fine.     

You guessed it, at the restaurant, they didn't get the message and tried to charge me.    And of course, I saw several other people "paying" for their children after being told by the wait staff that the voucher is only for two.

Actually, I really don't eat a big breakfast... it's usually a packaged Kellogg's cereal bar and water.    So if it comes down to it... I'll let my twelve year old and ten year old have the waffle and I'll drink water.    It's not a matter of being "cheap,"  I really don't eat much breakfast.    These buffets usually range from $14-$18 dollars and my boys would enjoy it a lot more than me.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 30, 2013)

Swice said:


> On a recent visit to a full service M hotel, I was given the voucher on a Saturday morning for the full breakfast for two.
> 
> The problem was, I had my kids with me.    They tried to charge me for my kids.   I explained to the front desk that I've never had a problem taking my kids into the CL with me.    They thought about it and said, "I guess that's true."    They went behind the wall and returned to tell me kids in the same room with me are fine.
> 
> ...



I understand your CL experience...same for me. Properties without lounges (or when lounges are closed) generally provide breakfast for two.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 31, 2013)

Here are the 15 hotels exempted from providing breakfast to plat/gold members on weekends, from the letter given to me at check-in time at the Chicago Marriott Downtown:

JW Marriott Essex House New York
New Orleans Marriott
Renaissance Chicago Downtown
Boston Marriott Copley Place
JW Marriott Indianapolis
New York Marriott East Side
Renaissance New York Times Square
Boston Marriott Long Wharf
JW Marriott Washington DC
New York Marriott Marquis
San Diego Marriott Marquis
Chicago Marriott Downtown Magnificent Mile
Los Angeles Airport Marriott
Philadelphia Marriott Downtown
San Francisco Arport Marriott Waterfront

In lieu of choosing a free continental breakfast or 750 MR points when the Concierge Lounge is closed the above hotels will provide 1,000 MR points.

(The 'buy price' of MR points from at Marriott is $0.0125 per point or the value of $12.50)

Brian


----------



## pharmgirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for info on specific hotels
Unfortunately I stay at Marriott eastside when in manhattan for ballet,so no breakfast
Maybe will look for another hotel


----------



## myoakley (Aug 31, 2013)

I was in Vancouver at the Marriott Pinnacle last week for 5 nights.  We had the free breakfast in the Concierge Lounge, and it included scrambled eggs, bacon, sausages, smoked salmon, along with the usual cereals, fruits, breads, bagels, croissants, sweet rolls, pancakes, etc.  On the weekend, when the lounge was closed, we had a choice of breakfast in their restaurant or 750 reward points for each of us.  They also said that if we wanted the hot buffet in the restaurant, it would be $5.00.  However, they wound up not charging us the additional $5.  Another big bonus was the "hors-d'oeuvre" buffet from 5:30 - 7:30 p.m. followed by dessert in the Concierge Lounge Mon.-Fri.  They served hot foods like chicken wings, beef teriyaki along with salads, cheeses, fruits, non-alcoholic drinks, and much more.  So, if you are economizing (or really cheap!), it is possible to eat for free all week:  a huge breakfast + dinner in the Concierge Lounge, without going out to a restaurant at all!


----------

